# Likely the only BACH record in my (large) collection



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

(And, I should add, out of the league of most here.)


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I have very little Bach in my large collection. Mainly a couple religious choral works, but not even the Mass in B. Much of my classical craze has been focused on opera, and there are no operas by Bach that I am aware of.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I have no idea what the picture in post #1 might be.

I have a lot of Bach in my collection - hundreds of organ recordings, hundreds of keyboard recordings, etc. I'd estimate somewhere around 2,000 Bach discs.

Yes, no operas, but that would have taken away some of his time for writing the music we do have from his pen.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Bulldog said:


> I have a lot of Bach in my collection I'd estimate somewhere around 2,000 Bach discs.


I would not let that get around , were I you.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

The Deacon said:


> I would not let that get around , were I you.


I don't understand the above post and what is the pic in your opening post that is out of our league?


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Good.

After 70-odd looksees, someone is bothered to ask.
.............

It is one of the finest progrock lps.
By Italian group ,RDM.

Il Rovescio Della Medaglia (The flip of the coin)

The lp is titled "Contamiazione" (contaminated).

The lp cover picture shown is the English version.

The Italian version is preffered ...and it has a much better coverart.

It is out of your league because I am assuming most here feel themselves above mere progrock.

The lp is a concept about a mad Scotsman who believes himself the re-incarnation of Johan Sebastian Bach.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

The Deacon said:


> Good.
> 
> *After 70-odd looksees, someone is bothered to ask.*
> .............
> ...


I think the problem was you posted this in the "Non Classical" thread instead of in the games section of "Classical Music Discussion Polls".


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

But it is not a game.

Nor is it classical discussion.

It is progrock.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

The Deacon said:


> But it is not a game.
> 
> Nor is it classical discussion.
> 
> It is progrock.


My point was you seem to be playing a game with members by posting about the only "Bach" album in your large lp collection, using it as a "lure" to draw others in: waiting to see who's clever enough to ask you about it. I have no problem with that. I thought your left handed approach would have informed you of my intent with my post. Sorry if you didn't get, it was meant to be amusing, as I guess your original post was meant to be.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

Joe B said:


> I think the problem was you posted this in the "Non Classical" thread instead of in the games section of "Classical Music Discussion Polls".


Jeez its like living in an old peoples home, have the visitors gone yet?


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Too clever by half?


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

You have an annoying style. Go pleasure yourself somewhere else.


----------

